# Nice Buck



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry for the lousy pictures  he was a long ways out, but what a buck. It was good to see Moosehollow again and meet Hellsangler69.

Huntinfool


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

This is my best cropped shot  Nice meeting you


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep. He's a good one.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Good to see you guy's out there well have to get out and do something.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks, I give you a call after Christmas. Did you get the Tripod info.?

Huntinfool


----------

